# Wading spots



## Stephen2374 (May 30, 2018)

Hey guys - need some help - have two guys coming in town to go wading the surf on Sunday. Winds right now look stiff 10-20 out of the south. Doesnâ€™t look like a surf day. Any ideas where I can take them. Not looking for honey holes just a general area. Want to bend some rods. Thanks in advance.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

South shoreline out of the wind

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## amatt (Oct 31, 2013)

walkinwader said:


> South shoreline out of the wind
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Damnit that's MY spot!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

amatt said:


> Damnit that's MY spot!


Book a trip with Walk on Water guide service. He offers guided walk in Wade trips. Will show you how to catch trophy trout

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

